# Teichrandgestaltung mit Steinfolie/Ufermatten...was habt ihr so benutzt?



## Kaulquappe001 (23. Feb. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich überlege gerade wie ich meinen Teichrand neu gestalten kann. 
Leider sieht man die Teichfolie und ich möchte dass diese noch etwas länger hält.
Ich habe mich schon über Ufermatten und auch Steinfolie infomiert. Bisher ist mir die Steinfolie als Favorit geblieben da sie am längsten hält und ich kein Problem mit der Kapillarsperre habe am Ende.
Matten aus Kokosfaser kommen überhaupt nicht in Frage da diese sich schnell zersetzen.

Bei meinem Teich ist es es so, dass der Rand mit der Teichfolie ein paar Zentimeter über die Erde geht und dann in einem kleinen Bogen (Steine unter der Erde) wieder nach unten geht und in der Erde vergraben wurde.

Ufermatten aus Filz wären auch machbar nur , wie gesagt, da müsste ich wegen der Kapillarsperre etwas machen...oben am höchsten Punkt des Randes liegen Sandsteine jedoch glaube ich, dass diese mit der Zeit die Ufermatten nicht genug halten können .

Meine Idee momentan ist es zu kombinieren.
Hier ein bisschen Steinfolie und an anderen Stellen Filzmatten. In der ersten Flachwasserzone will ich die Pflanzen aus den Pflanzkörben holen und dann mit Kies und Steinen befestigen. Das sieht natürlicher aus und die Plastikkörbe sind nach einem Jahr sowieso durchwurzelt und brechen.

Ein kleineres Problem ist, dass ja schon Wasser im Teich ist (nach der Sanierung jetzt ca 8 Monate) und sich ein kleiner Biofilm angelegt hat.
Die Folie oder den Filz dann einfach da drüber zu legen wäre nicht allzu optimal, oder?

Das Wasser bis zum unteren Rand der ersten Flachwasserzone abzupumpen würde das Tierreich wieder stören und die Fische würden wohl einen Herzinfarkt bekommen weil sie denken jetzt kommt schon wieder der Umzug in ein Becken während der Teichsanierung...  

Habt ihr vielleicht noch weitere Ideen oder Tipps?
Was habt ihr bei eurem Teichrand so veranstaltet?

Viele Grüße,

Ida


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (23. Feb. 2021)

Hier noch ein paar bilder vom Ende des Jahres 2020


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2021)

Reste vom Vlies mit der Drahtbürste etwas aufgeraut, mit Steinen beschwert und mit Sand- Joghurt Mischung eingekleistert für den ersten Anblick. Dann Pflanzen drauf gestellt und die Zwischenräume mit __ Moos bedeckt. Fertig.


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2021)

Wer sagt denn das eine Ufermatte auf der vollen Breite genutzt werden muss. 
Schneide sie nach deiner Fassong zu. 
Ich habe mir damals glatte Ufermatten besorgt und die Pflanztaschen selber angeschweisst.
Mit nicht mal 300° sind sie sehr einfach zu verschweissen.
Man kann sie dann an der Folie mit Innotec ankleben oder in jeder 3.Tasche ein Stein als Gewicht einlegen. 
Bei den Pflanzen Taschen habe ich nur 10 cm Breite Stücke angeschweisst und nur senkrecht verschweißt damit die Pflanzen ihre Wurzeln ins Wasser bringen können.


----------



## Turbo (23. Feb. 2021)

Habe es so gemacht.

   
Bei der sichtbaren Folie braucht es noch etwas Pflege.  Der Winter hat spuren hinterlassen.
Habe umlaufend einen bepflanzten Ufergraben.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (24. Feb. 2021)

Das sieht alles gut aus danke, meint ihr ich muss das Wasser vorher abpumpen oder kann ich die Matten auf den Biofilm der Teichfolie legen?


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ida,

ich habe da mal eine Frage:
Wie viel Arbeit und Aufwand möchtest/kannst Du in die Uferpflege investieren?

Ich meine, solche Matten sind schnell gelegt.
Aber hinterher sieht es zu 99% meist so aus, als hätte jemand schnell Matten gelegt.
Oder Du wählst den etwas aufwändigeren Weg von @troll20 , wenn er denn dann noch erklärt, welche 'Joghurtmischung' Du bevorzugen solltest.

Oder Du gehst letztendlich den aufwändigsten, aber optisch erfolgreicheren Weg, und gestaltest Dein Ufer mit einem Uferband, so wie auf Keepouts Bildern zu sehen. (Ja, das geht auch nachträglich. Du hast jetzt auch den Vorteil, dass Du den höchsten Wasserstand kennst und diesen vor dem Bau auch abnehmen kannst ...)

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Teich, schön angelegt. 
Halt bis auf die Ufergestaltung. Aber diese ist eben so geworden, wie fast alle Ufer bei "ich bau mir mal 'nen Teich".
Solche großen Uferwülste lassen sich eben nur schwer - bis hin zu gar nicht - verstecken oder schön gestalten.


VG Carsten


----------



## Rockfan (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ida,

ich stehe vor demselben Problem. Ich habe meinen alten selbstgebauten Folienteich von einem (wie ich jetzt weiß) "pseudo" Fachmann komplett neu und etwas vergrößert ausbaggern und bauen lassen. Mein alter Teich hatte schöne flache und auf der ersten Tiefenstufe rundum begehbare Ebenen in ca. 30 - 40 cm Tiefe. Jetzt habe ich keine zusammenhängenden flachen Ebenen mehr - von rundum gar nicht zu reden. Der Rand steht an den Rändern unterschiedlich hoch heraus und ist nicht gerade ein Augenschmaus(. Ich habe jetzt dieses Forum (wieder) entdeckt und dabei verschiedene - wie ich finde - nützliche Ratschläge für die Randgestaltung gelesen. U. a. hatte ein Mitglied den Tipp mit einem Streifen Kunstrasen für den Randübergang gegeben. Dies war mir bisher unbekannt. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, ob der Kunstrasen nicht doch Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen kann und - was noch wichtiger wäre - ob im Kunstrasen eventuell Giftstoffe enthalten sind. Außerdem sollte der Kunstrasen natürlich im Gegensatz zu Kokosmatten möglichst unverrottbar sein. Falls diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt wären, könnte ich für mich diese Lösung in Erwägung ziehen. An den Stellen mit besonders hohem "Rand" werde ich durch Graben den Teich etwas verbreitern und die überflüssige Folie so zum Teil unter Wasser drücken. Auf diese Weise könnte ich die wichtige Flachwasserzone noch etwas erweitern. So könnte ich dem Ganzen wenigstens noch etwas Positives abgewinnen.
Aber ich denke, irgendein brauchbarer Hinweis sollte bei den vielen Ratschlägen schon für Dich dabei sein.
Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.

Gruß Walle


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> wenn er denn dann noch erklärt, welche 'Joghurtmischung' Du bevorzugen solltest.


Na das mach ich doch extra nur für dich.
Halt Sand mit etwas Joghurt. Nicht übertreiben und nicht wenn Regen angesagt ist.
Ob der Joghurt nu Natur, Kirche, Erdbeere oder was auch immer im nicht schmeckt aber im Angebot ist. Das ist den Pflanzen aber sowas von Egal glaub ich.


----------



## DbSam (24. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ob der Joghurt nu Natur, *Kirche*, Erdbeere oder was auch immer im nicht schmeckt aber im Angebot ist.



"Joghurt Kirche" würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, wirklich nicht.
Der Teich ist dafür viel zu klein.

Gut, der Rand würde dann keine Probleme mehr bereiten. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Ich würde statt Joghurt eher Trasszementmörtel nehmen.
Aber das wäre wieder eine andere Geschichte ...


----------



## troll20 (24. Feb. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Joghurt Kirche


Jetzt wo du es erwähnst 
Aber keine Sorge so viele Besucher dürfen derzeit nicht in die Kirsche


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (25. Feb. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge,  ich mache jetzt mal einen Plan wie was wo


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2021)

Plan ist immer gut 
Und am besten sind die 5 Jahrespläne für die Provisorien.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Feb. 2021)

Moin Ida,

schau mal ich hab das so gelöst mit Kunststoffrasen (am besten im Baumarkt von der Rolle kaufen)
Den kann man beliebig mit dem Cuttermesser bearbeiten und soweit ich weiß leben meine Fische auch noch, haben sie mir zumindest gesagt 

Siehst Du noch was von dem Kunstrasen? Nach 3 Saisons sehe ich auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Ida,

ich hab mal vor Jahren einige Zeichnungen gemacht, wie man die etwas ungünstig angelegten Ufer relativ "einfach" umgestalten kann.
In meinem Album "Skizzen" solltest du fündig werden. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/skizzen.5/
Vielleicht kannst du was davon für deinen Teich verwenden?!


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (26. Feb. 2021)

Super danke


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (28. Feb. 2021)

Die Zeichnungen sind sehr informativ,  von einem Ufergraben habe ich noch nie etwas gehört,  ist dieser sehr hilfreich? Ich verstehe das so dass er entsteht wenn man ein Uferband benutzt. 
Ich denke an den länglichen Uferseiten werde ich das auch so machen mit Ufermatten.  
Ich habe auch gelesen dass man Steinfolie an der Teichfolie verkleben muss,  das würde ich ungern machen,  denke das hält auch so mit genügend Steinen .


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2021)

Zum Ufergraben gibt es einen sehr ausführlichen Fachbeitrag von StefanS. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergraben-und-uferwall.1014/

Die Steine auf der Steinfolie halten oft nicht sonderlich lange. Deshalb würde ich die nicht benutzen. Schade um Geld und Zeit.


----------



## Turbo (28. Feb. 2021)

Schade habe ich den Beitrag von Stefan nicht schon vor 13 Jahren gesehen.
Hätte mir viele Fehler erspart.
Kann einen Ufergraben nur empfehlen. Habe meinen aber direkt mit der Teichfolie gemacht.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (13. Sep. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben  ,
Ich habe eine Ufermatte von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen. 
Nun ist das eigentlich nur Malerflies mit einer Art Plastikrasen drauf. Dieser löst sich extrem leicht ab.
Nun bin ich verunsichert da ich nicht möchte dass am Ende der Teich voll ist mit Mikroplastik 
Ist die Ufermatte vielleicht sehr alt? Habt ihr auch ähnliche Erfahrungen oder ist das normal? Der Bekannte hat die Ufermatte bei ebay bestellt und ihm war sie zu groß....


----------



## Europa (13. Sep. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich überlege gerade wie ich meinen Teichrand neu gestalten kann.
> Leider sieht man die Teichfolie und ich möchte dass diese noch etwas länger hält.
> ...


----------



## Europa (13. Sep. 2021)

Edit : Mein Handy hat manchmal Anfälle - wollte nicht kommentieren


----------



## Annett (13. Sep. 2021)

Kaulquappe001 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben  ,
> Ich habe eine Ufermatte von einem Bekannten geschenkt bekommen.
> Nun ist das eigentlich nur Malerflies mit einer Art Plastikrasen drauf. Dieser löst sich extrem leicht ab.
> Nun bin ich verunsichert da ich nicht möchte dass am Ende der Teich voll ist mit Mikroplastik
> Ist die Ufermatte vielleicht sehr alt? Habt ihr auch ähnliche Erfahrungen oder ist das normal? Der Bekannte hat die Ufermatte bei ebay bestellt und ihm war sie zu groß....


Klingt nach einer Billigvariante. 
Wenn die sich schon außerhalb vom Teich so zerlegt, würde ich die nicht einbauen. 
Meine Ufermatte ist von Naturagart und da zerfällt auch nach 10 Jahren noch nichts.


----------



## Turbo (14. Sep. 2021)

Wenn du dich die nächsten Jahre mit dem Gelump rumärgern willst, nutzen. Sonst fachgerecht entsorgen.
LG
Patrik


----------

